# Slipknot fans



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't put off going to see them if you haven't seen them before. One of the best bands i've ever seen live. They put on such a show for the fans.

I was here (*WARNING- contains bad language*)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seen them twice on the unholy alliance tour part one and two.
with slayer..

great band.

terms of show, not the best i've seen but was a great gig..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to agree not seen them myself. They pulled out of Leeds fest couple of years ago due to Joey hurting his leg I think. But they show that a bunch of great musicians and arrangers can play any type of music and make it brilliant.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cracking band


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was also there and must say it was up there with some of the best live shows I've seen. 

I've seen then play at Reading but Sonisphere was a new level for the band. I'd put them up there with Iron Maiden, Metallica and AC/DC in terms of headlining and having sheer energy!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

always on my gym mp3.... mental..

:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

one of my favourite bands, seen them live a few times, they never dissapoint. even without paul they look good a sonisphere.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw them at Sonisphere but was a bit disappointed. People have been saying they are a great live band etc but I didn't think they were much more than above average.

Metallica on the Friday in contrast were superb and were the previous 3 times I saw them.

I don't think Slipknot are at their best at a large festival but would be better suited for medium sized areanas.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Never seen them live,but have their albums and also two VHS!
Crazy fools!


----------

